# Jack Plates : Cleaning and Lubing / Adjusting?



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

There is a nut on the inside AND the aluminum is threaded. If you try to adjust too much you will twist the head off...ask me how I know. 
You will need to back the nut off first, adjust your tension then tighten the nut back.


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> You will need to back the nut off first, adjust your tension then tighten the nut back.


Looking at it, that's what I suspected. Thanks for confirming.

I'm going to clean the old lube, dirt, etc off before adjusting the tension on the washers and then re-lube it all with the LC Wax. Hoping that gets things back to smooth operation.


----------



## Blackdog317 (Jun 20, 2015)

What lube are y'all using? I have heard both heavy grease and thin, spray lube suggested.


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

I think my problem was putting too much of this LC Wax on top of an already dirty surface.

So I'm stripping it down and re-lubing fresh.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Atlas doesn’t recommend lube but I just shot silicone spray on it after each use because that didn’t seem like it made sense. Pressure wash, air dry, lube.
Their instructions after replacing the actuator states “loosen bolts until washers spin by hand”.


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only (Apr 10, 2011)

Is the problems with the micro only as I had the full sized version on my shipoke n never had any issues in 4/5 years?


----------



## Blackdog317 (Jun 20, 2015)

No Bait / Lures Only said:


> Is the problems with the micro only as I had the full sized version on my shipoke n never had any issues in 4/5 years?


My micro has been flawless for the past 2 years. I want to maintain it well and reduce the chance for having any issues.

I had a Bob's JP on the last skiff and it required heavy lube through grease zerks. The Atlas Micro is a little different when it comes to the lube. Sent an email to TH Marine for their latest recommendations on maintenance. Will report back once I hear from them.


----------



## Blackdog317 (Jun 20, 2015)

***Update from TH Marine***

Silicone. See their response to my email below:

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Andrew Shelton* (T-H Marine Supplies)

Jul 19, 4:27 PM CDT

Thank you for contacting T-H Marine,


You can use a silicone based lubricant.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Customer Inquiry*

Jul 19, 10:34 AM CDT

1). What is the process for lubricating the slide on my Atlas Micro Jacker?

2). What type of lube/grease do you recommend?

Thank you,

Matt
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## timogleason (Jul 27, 2013)

I don't use any grease of any kind and TH Marine says that is a big No No. Hit it with some silicone or WD40 periodically. Any yes the washers need to spin. I check about monthly on a boat that gets used daily. Periodically they do require adjusting. They need to spin all the way through the up and down track, not just in one position as well. If you are binding, you need to adjust. 2 nut operations and a bit of a pain depending on boat but needs to be done.


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

Silicone spray on bolt slides. Plate all the way down for trailering. Do not stay on up/down switches past stops. Ensure control connectors are mounted in a dry location.


----------



## hipshot (Sep 29, 2018)

The paperwork with my Micro says:
“Periodic lubrication of the side roller bearings is recommended. Please use a dry PTFE or silicon spray.”


----------



## CPurvis (Apr 6, 2016)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> There is a nut on the inside AND the aluminum is threaded. If you try to adjust too much you will twist the head off...ask me how I know.
> You will need to back the nut off first, adjust your tension then tighten the nut back.


TRUE!


----------



## CPurvis (Apr 6, 2016)

Mine would do that when sitting on a trailer on an uneven surface. But when I was on the water I didn't have any issues. Also check the washers with it raised all the way up and all the way down. I had some that appeared to be tight when Jack plate was all the way down but when I raised it up they would spin freely. × 2 on what Smack said with loosening the bolts. I spun the head off one myself. I have a thread on that somewhere on here. Also If you haven't upgraded your inline fuse and inline breaker you might want to go ahead and do that. The ones that come with it are garbage and will rust out. My 2cents


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

That design is flawed, the ram should be in the center, not offset. With a smaller, lighter outboard they are fine but with heavier motors they shift side to side when going up or down. I know some of you haven’t had issues yet but after two actuators and a set of relays I was done with it and bought a Bob’s. I wouldn’t but more than a 40-50hp on one if I had to do it over.


----------



## Teeser (Jan 9, 2017)

Anyone have a recommendation on a silicone spray?


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

I had 500 hours on the Yamaha F60 bolted to the TH Marine micro and did not have to adjust the bolt tension. I have the identical setup on the new skiff.


----------



## Honeybun0196 (Apr 14, 2017)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> There is a nut on the inside AND the aluminum is threaded. If you try to adjust too much you will twist the head off...ask me how I know.
> You will need to back the nut off first, adjust your tension then tighten the nut back.


I just ring one of the bolts off on my atlas micro. Do you know where I can find the replacement bolts and washers


----------



## Clayton (Feb 24, 2018)

Honeybun0196 said:


> I just ring one of the bolts off on my atlas micro. Do you know where I can find the replacement bolts and washers


Call TH Marine. They can send you all the parts.


----------



## Honeybun0196 (Apr 14, 2017)

I tried calling yesterday and haven’t been able to get in touch with anybody just had to leave a message so hopefully they will be calling me back soon


----------

